

Ask HN: Help Needed with Creating a Subscribers Only Area - pramit

Hi there,<p>I am managing a local information sharing site (php-based) without any technical help for some time. I can do small, in fact very very small php stuff but when it comes to real Php work, I am all at sea. I wanted to create a subscribers-only area, which would have special free downloads for subscribers. To subscribe, users just have to submit their email, which will be verified, a link sent to the email id, on clicking of which the user is taken to the subscribers area.<p>And, how do I send daily/weekly feed updates via email to subscribers. I have some idea about how it could be done but I would appreciate your help in finding some easy-to-handle code or help.<p>Thanks a ton.
======
retube
You'll need to implement some kind of session management. Google for "php
session management".

As for sending emails, you'll need an SMTP relay such as smptd or postfix (if
on *nix). There's bound to be php modules that can help you too.

~~~
pramit
Thanks a lot. I will give it a try.

